
Barr Urges US to Buy Stakes in Ericsson and Nokia to Compete with Huawei - zekrioca
https://www.ft.com/content/1aa61918-48fc-11ea-aeb3-955839e06441
======
tolqen
In my opinion it is a mistake to thinks that to compete with China we need to
become China. It would benefit us greatly in the long run to figure out and
fix whatever problems in the market are preventing more companies from
competing in this space.

